# Brake booster delete on Passat



## ALMS TiTy (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, just figured I would post a link to my build thread. It is posted in the Passat thread since it is a model specific build, but since the portion I am about to start is relevant to brakes, I figured I would post a link.

What I'm doing:

Brake booster delete, brake proportioning valve, and ABS delete.

Why?

My brake booster gave out about 2.5 years ago and I just left the brake booster disconnected. Since then, the master cylinder has started to seep fluid and this replaces the entire brake booster assembly and master cylinder. It will also make working on the brakes significantly easier in the long run since I have a few ideas as to what brake setup I want to run. I plan on installing the proportioning valve inside the car so that I can easily adjust the brake bias front to rear. The ABS is going to be deleted since I will be using the proportioning valve to find the ideal setup I want.

This isn't intended to start a war about running a vehicle without a brake booster or ABS, I simply want to post what I am in the process of doing. If anyone has any suggestions or questions, please feel free to ask!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7760378-B5-5-Wagon-Build

Here is the Chase Bays brake booster delete kit:


----------



## Radoman94 (May 2, 2021)

Hello how did you do the clutch master as it looks like it has a feed pipe from the brake booster on my corrado vr6 and from what I can see the MC only has on out let where as the one on my corrado looks to have 2x outlets on the MC


----------



## rchid88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Wanted to follow up on this. Did you run into any issues with this setup? I have been thinking of doing the chase bays booster delete for my 82 Rabbit Caddy.


----------

